# New HK p2000sk



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I was able to get to the range today with my new HK P2000sk V2, and was not real happy with the trigger pull. and i was very inaccurate with it. I was wondering if I could have the pull length shortin? I spent way to much money on this to not like it. Any help or ideas?


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Didn't you try the trigger out before you bought it? I don't like the V2 trigger, so I'd go with the V3 if/ when I get one (on the list).

Anyway:
http://www.hkpro.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40627


----------



## rwsnc (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like you have the 7.3 lb trigger in the Variant 2, but like you, I'm looking for the Variant 1 with the 4.5 lb trigger.

As stated above, for less than $10 plus labor you can get it installed or you can send it back to H&K and they will do it. I think I saw a figure of around $125 if they do it and of course by letting them do it you won't loose your warranty, like you would/could if you or someone else did it.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

It is a shame to spend that kind of money, and then not be happy with your purchase. I have always found that you are better off getting rid of said purchase, immediately. In fact, I often find that I feel better if I sell it for half of what I paid, then chalk it up to "giving back". If you would like to get rid of that POS, I will help you out. Send me a message & I will buy it from you, just to get it off of your hands. :smt083 I have a nice new Stoeger Cougar you can have in its place. 

Good luck with it. I am sure you will get things worked out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U have the LEM trigger, right? It takes quite a bit of shooting to get used to it when you get one for the 1st time, is my understanding.


----------



## rwsnc (Jun 9, 2008)

rwsnc said:


> Looks like you have the 7.3 lb trigger in the Variant 2, but like you, I'm looking for the Variant 1 with the 4.5 lb trigger.
> 
> As stated above, for less than $10 plus labor you can get it installed or you can send it back to H&K and they will do it. I think I saw a figure of around $125 if they do it and of course by letting them do it you won't loose your warranty, like you would/could if you or someone else did it.


I have an update to this......
I talked to H&K and was told by one of their techs that I could swap out the springs myself. The only way that I would void the warranty was if I screwed it up and they had to fix it, otherwise, it was not a problem.

I made the original post quite a while ago. Since then I bought the V3 SA/DA variant.... and glad I did.


----------

